# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  1431 AM ΠΟΜΠΟΣ (813 ΕΞΟΔΟΣ - 2x811 ΤΕΛΙΚΟΣ) ΦΩΤΟΣ

## tzitzikas

Στο παρακατω λινκ θα δειτε φωτος του πομπου του 1431 ΑΜ στα Μεσαια κυματα που εχω φτιαξει και που παιζει πειρα(μα)τικα μεσα απο το Πολυτεχνειο Θεσσαλονικης απο το 2001. για την ιστορια το πρωτο μηχανακι που παιξαμε τοτε ηταν 2 807 στα 850 βολτ.

http://www.geocities.com/tzitzikas_ee/1431am.htm

----------


## tzitzikas

περιμενω σχολια!!!!!!!!

----------


## crown

ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΣΤΟ POST ΑΥΤΟ ΦΟΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΣ

----------


## crown

TO MHXANHMA MOY - ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ ΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΙΣ.

----------


## tzitzikas

το παραπανω λινκ φορτωσα και ολα τα σχεδια του πομπου .

crown πο πια περιοχη βγαινεις και με πιο χαρακτηριστικο? καμια φορα κανω ακουστηρια, ισως σε εχω ακουσει. πολυ προσεγμενη κατασκευη το μηχανακι σου. διαμορφωτη απο που εχεις αγορασει? ρωτησα σημερα τον Αντωνιαδη για να βαλω νεο διαμορφωτη.
κατι ακομα τον 1431 τον λαμβανεις? και αν ναι πως??

----------


## crown



----------


## tzitzikas

πολυ προσεγμενη κατασκευη. αν μπορεις τραβα και καμια φωτο τα τροφοδοτικα υψηλων, τελικο, διαμορφωτη. με μια 813 το δουλευεις??

----------


## crown



----------


## crown

ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑ ΠΩΛΗΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΤΗ 350 WATT  ΣΕ ΛΑΔΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗ ΤΕΛΙΚΟ ΜΕ 2Χ811

----------


## babisko

Ρε συ tzitzikas, το λινκ που δίνεις μου βγάζει συνεχώς το μήνυμα "Sorry, this GeoCities site is currently unavailable. The GeoCities web site you were trying to view has temporarily exceeded its data transfer limit. Please try again later."
Αυτό γίνεται μόνο σε μένα ή συμβαίνει και σε άλλους;

----------


## itta-vitta

Αν μου επιτρέπετε κάποια σχόλια χωρίς παρεξήγηση, σαν παλιός, όπως έχω ξαναπεί (ασχολούμαι από το 1972). 
Το μηχάνημα του Τζίτζικα δεν μπορώ να πω ότι μου άρεσε από πλευράς κατασκευής. Η ουσία είναι να βγαίνει καλά.
Του Κράουν μου άρεσε κάπως περισσότερο. Δεν μου άρεσε ο πυκνωτής της εξόδου (κενού) που είναι χύμα και δεν είναι στερεωμένος κάπου. Δεν είδα φίλτρα για παρεμβολές στην τι-βι, στις ανόδους των 813. Δεν παρεμβάλεις τηλεοράσεις; Θα ήθελα να μου πεις πού βρήκες παλιά τσοκ. Επίσης απορία έχω για τους διακόπτες που χρησιμοποιείτε στην υψηλή. Δεν σας καίγονται; Όταν δούλευα κάποτε (πριν από 25 χρόνια) την 250ΤΗ στα 3000, είχα ρελέ ισχύος που όπλιζε με 220 εναλλ. Κρίμα που δεν έχω φωτογραφία να ανεβάσω. 
Πέρα απ' αυτά που είπα, η ουσία είναι να βγαίνουν καλά τα μηχανήματα. Έχω δει και μηχανήματα πολύ καλά κατασκευασμένα, να μην ακούγονται τόσο καλά και το αντίθετο.

----------


## kostas30

η ουσία είναι να βγαίνουν καλά τα κεραιοσυστήματα  και τα μηχανηματα η ετσι η αλλιως ακουγονται.

 :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## phoenix_2007

Πολύ ωραίο το μηχάνημα του Crown!! Ωραία και τα εξαρτήματα και μάλιστα καινούργια και όχι μεταχειρισμένα. Τοποθετημένα με τάξη. Δυστυχώς, ο πυκνωτής κενού απ'ό,τι κατάλαβα δεν χωράει στο σασσί?? Γι'αυτό στη δική μου κατασκευή χρησιμοποίησα dexion με ορόφους για να αποφύγω προβλήματα χώρου σασσί. Το τσοκ κάτω δεξιά (κολλητά με την πρόσοψη) είναι του Αντρέα555??? Ηλία, για τις υψηλές τάσεις, δεν βάζουν τους διακόπτες κατευθείαν στα kV αλλά στα 220V AC του αντίστοιχου μ/σ. Ίσως γι'αυτό έχει και τρεις (?) αν πρόσεξα καλά, μ/σ τροφοδοσίας και όχι έναν με πολλά τυλίγματα. Εναλλακτικά, μπορεί κανείς να βάλει διακόπτες στις καθόδους και στα σκρην των λυχνιών και να έχει την ανοδική υψηλή μονίμως συνδεδεμένη. Αυτο κάνω εγώ και οι διακόπτες σταμάτησαν να "τουφεκάνε".
Άντε, Crown, με μια καλή κεραία και βλέπω 700W να τα βγάζεις χαλαρά. Καλές εκπομπές!!

----------


## crown

ΤΟΝ ΜΕΤΑΒΛΗΤΟ ΕΞΟΔΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΕΧΩ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΖΩ ΠΟΛΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΔΟΚΙΜΕΣ ΜΟΥ.ΤΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑ ΑΠΟΔΙΔΕΙ ΜΕΤΡΗΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΑΤΟΜΕΤΡΟ ΣΤΑ 2.250VOLT KΑΘΑΡΑ 720 WATT.ΜΕ 2 813 ΣΤΗΝ ΕΞΟΔΟ.ANTIΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΝΟΔΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΒΑΖΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΦΡΟΝΤΙΖΩ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΜΟ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΕΜΒΑΛΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΕ.ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΕΣ,ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΝΔΕΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΣΗ,ΑΛΛΑ η ΣΤΑ 220 ΤΟΥ ΜΕΤΣ/ΤΙΣΤΗ ΕΦ,ΟΣΟΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ η ΠΡIN THN ΓΕΙΩΣΗ ΣΤΑ ΔΙΟΔΑΚΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΟΡΘΩΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΚΑΣΤΟΤΕ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.ΤΑ ΤΣΟΚ ΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΟΑΝΕΦΕΡΑ ΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 1977-78 ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΜΟΥ.
ΤΟ ΒΓΑΖΩ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΘΕΣ/ΝΙΚΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΑΕΡΟΔΡΟΜΙΟΥ ΜΕ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ ΣΥΡΜΑ ΔΙΑΤΟΜΗΣ 2mm. ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΣΤΑ 70 ΜΕΤΡΑ ΜΗΚΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΜΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ.ΤΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΕΓΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΑ ΕΠΑΝΩ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ.ΝΑ ΘΥΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΛΛΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΩΣΕΙΣ,ΚΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΜΟ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΛΛΑ.ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΟΜΟΣ.ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΛΛΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΑΣ ΘΑ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΛΑ.ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΒΕΒΑΙΟ.     e-mail ganask@otenet.gr ΓΙΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ.

----------


## savnik

> ΤΟΝ ΜΕΤΑΒΛΗΤΟ ΕΞΟΔΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΕΧΩ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΑΖΩ ΠΟΛΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΔΟΚΙΜΕΣ ΜΟΥ.ΤΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑ ΑΠΟΔΙΔΕΙ ΜΕΤΡΗΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΑΤΟΜΕΤΡΟ ΣΤΑ 2.250VOLT KΑΘΑΡΑ 720 WATT.ΜΕ 2 813 ΣΤΗΝ ΕΞΟΔΟ.ANTIΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΝΟΔΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΒΑΖΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΦΡΟΝΤΙΖΩ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΜΟ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΕΜΒΑΛΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΕ.ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΤΕΣ,ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΥΝΔΕΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΣΗ,ΑΛΛΑ η ΣΤΑ 220 ΤΟΥ ΜΕΤΣ/ΤΙΣΤΗ ΕΦ,ΟΣΟΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ η ΠΡIN THN ΓΕΙΩΣΗ ΣΤΑ ΔΙΟΔΑΚΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΟΡΘΩΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΚΑΣΤΟΤΕ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ.ΤΑ ΤΣΟΚ ΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΟΑΝΕΦΕΡΑ ΤΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 1977-78 ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΜΟΥ.
> ΤΟ ΒΓΑΖΩ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΘΕΣ/ΝΙΚΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΑΕΡΟΔΡΟΜΙΟΥ ΜΕ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ ΣΥΡΜΑ ΔΙΑΤΟΜΗΣ 2mm. ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΣΤΑ 70 ΜΕΤΡΑ ΜΗΚΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΜΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ.ΤΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΕΓΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΑ ΕΠΑΝΩ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ.ΝΑ ΘΥΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΛΛΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΩΣΕΙΣ,ΚΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΜΟ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΛΛΑ.ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΟΜΟΣ.ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΛΛΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΑΣ ΘΑ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΛΑ.ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΒΕΒΑΙΟ.     e-mail ganask@otenet.gr ΓΙΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ.



Τον μεταβλητό από που τον πήρες και πόσα;

----------


## RFΧpert

> ΤΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑ ΑΠΟΔΙΔΕΙ ΜΕΤΡΗΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΑΤΟΜΕΤΡΟ ΣΤΑ 2.250VOLT KΑΘΑΡΑ 720 WATT.ΜΕ 2 813 ΣΤΗΝ ΕΞΟΔΟ.ANTIΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΑΝΟΔΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΒΑΖΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΦΡΟΝΤΙΖΩ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΟ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΜΟ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕΝ ΠΑΡΕΜΒΑΛΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΕ.



Χωρις να θελω να προκαλεσω κανεναν, θα σημειωσω απλα οτι ναι μεν ο σωστος συντονισμος ειναι απαραιτητος για την δυνατη καλυτερη λειτουργεια τετοιων μηχανηματων (αυτης τις ισχυος), αλλα σε καμμια περιπτωση μεσω μονο αυτου δεν επιτυγχανουμε την αποφυγη προκλησεως παρεμβολλων σε αλλες υπηρεσιες τηλεπικοινωνιων... Πιο συγκεκριμενα, απο την στιγμη που διακρινεται καθαρα στις φωτογραφιες η απουσια ΟΙΟΥΔΗΠΟΤΕ φιλτρου απορριψεως αρμονικων που ειναι σημαντικοτερο κατα πολυ των RFI Choke των Ανοδων, ειναι βεβαιο οτι τουλαχιστον η δευτερη αρμονικη συνιστωσα (αν οχι και πολλες αλλες ακομα) ειναι σε επιπεδα οχι αποδεκτα και σιγουρα οχι καλυτερα απο το πολυ -15dbc. Και τουτο δεν δυναται να μετρηθη η επιβεβαιωθει μονο με μια γεφυρα μετρησεως ισχυος και στασιμων. Ως εκ τουτου το μονο βεβαιο ειναι οτι δεν μπορουμε να διατυμπανιζουμε και να ειμαστε ετσι απολυτοι στο αν, που και ποτε παρεμβαλλουμε ΠΙΘΑΝΩΣ κατι... Βεβαιως μπορει και λογω τυχης η προσεγμενης επιλογης συχνοτητας λειτουργειας (μη υπαρξης σε 2f,3f, xf αλλης υπηρεσιας) να μη γιναμε τελικως γνωστες των αποτελεσματων τις απουσιας οιασδηποτε διαταξεως απορριψεως αρμονικων και αλλων σχετικων μη επιθυμητων προϊοντων του μηχανηματος μας... Αλλα αυτο δεν ειναι αιτιο βεβαιοτητος οτι δεν "παρεμβαλλουμε ποτε και τιποτα"  :Wink:  





> ΤΟ ΒΓΑΖΩ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΘΕΣ/ΝΙΚΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΑΕΡΟΔΡΟΜΙΟΥ ΜΕ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ ΣΥΡΜΑ ΔΙΑΤΟΜΗΣ 2mm. ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΣΤΑ 70 ΜΕΤΡΑ ΜΗΚΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΜΕ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ.ΤΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΕΓΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΜΑΤΑ ΕΠΑΝΩ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΣΩΣΤΑ.ΝΑ ΘΥΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΛΛΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΚΑΛΩΔΙΩΣΕΙΣ,ΚΑΙ ΣΩΣΤΟ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΜΟ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΛΛΑ.ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΟΜΟΣ.ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΛΛΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΣΑΣ ΘΑ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΛΑ.ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΒΕΒΑΙΟ.



Εδω συμφωνω απολυτως, οτι η προσεγμενη κατασκευη τετοιων (και οχι μονο) μηχανηματων, ειναι σημαντικοτατος παραγων καλης αποδοσεως, και αποφυγης πολλων "προβληματων".  Αλλα αν φτιαχνεις κατι πραγματικα τοσο προσεγμενο οσο αυτο των φωτογραφιων, δεν θα ειναι καλυτερα να το φτιαξεις και με την καλυτερη δυνατη τεχνικη απορριψης μη επιθυμητων προϊοντων και υποπροϊοντων του παραγομενου σηματος  :Question:  
Κατα τα αλλα, σαφως και το συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα κατασκευαστικα φαινεται τουλαχιστον αξιολογο  :Exclamation:

----------


## RFΧpert

> Τον μεταβλητό από που τον πήρες και πόσα;



Τετοιοι μεταβλητοι κενου υπαρχουν με το κιλο στο Ebay σε τιμες αστειες... και σου ερχονται και στην οικια σου  :Wink:

----------


## itta-vitta

Όταν βάζεις τους διακόπτες στα 220, έχεις κάθε φορά, φόρτιση και εκφόρτιση των ηλεκτρολυτικών. Αυτό δεν είναι καλό για τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς ειδικά στις συνομιλίες. Μπορείς βέβαια να βάλεις και διακότη στην κάθοδο, αν έχει η λυχνία. Όπως είπα εγώ έβαζα ρελέ ισχύος. Τα πηνία σας ρε παιδιά λίγο κακοτυλιγμένα. Πάντως αυτό υποστήριξα σε άλλες συζητήσεις, ότι μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει το καιρεοσύστημα, όπως είπε και ο Κ-30 και η καλή κατασκευή με κοντές καλωδιώσεις και όχι τόσο το μεγάλο μηχάνημα. Τα δικά μου μηχανήματα χωρίς φίλτρα παρέμβαλαν τηλεοράσεις.
Παιδιά, παρακαλώ να λάβετε τις παρατηρήσεις μου ως καλοπροαίρετες. Αν και παλιός, έμαθα κάποια πράγματα εδώ στο σάιτ από νεώτερους. Υπ' όψιν ότι δεν ασχολούμαι επαγγελματικά με τα ηλεκτρονικά.
Γηράσκω αεί διδασκόμενος. [μετάφραση για τους Νεοέλληνες : γηράσκω(γερνάω) και μαθαίνω]. Και το κακό δεν είναι το ότι μαθαίνω, αλλά το ότι γηράσκω.

----------


## phoenix_2007

Μία ερώτηση γιατί ξανακοιτώντας τη φωτό του πάνω μερους του μηχανήματος του Crown μου δημιουργήθηκε μία απορία: Υπάρχουν δύο πηνία με λήψεις. Καλά το ένα είναι της μπάφερ (που αν διακρίνω καλά πρέπει να είναι η EL519), το άλλο όμως πηνίο με λήψεις (που έχει το κόκκινο κροκοδειλάκι) τί ρόλο παίζει? Ή μήπως είναι αυτό της μπάφερ? Αλλά τότε το άλλο πηνίο με λήψεις που είναι μαζί με τον μεταβλητό της μπάφερ, τί είναι???

----------


## itta-vitta

Το κροκοδειλάκι είναι κάτι πρόχειρο. Η σύνδεσή του είναι χαλαρή. Αν βρούμε τη λήψη που συντονίζει,  καλό είναι να κάνουμε μια πιο δυνατή σύνδεση πχ με κλέμα ή ακόμη με κόλληση. Κράουν δεν ξέρω αν έχεις ανεβάσει σχέδια των μηχανημάτων σου. Θα μ' ενδειέφερε να τα δώ. Πάντως τα μηχανήματά σας (Κράουν και Τζίτζικα) είναι αξιόλογα.

----------


## crown

ΤΟ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ ΚΡΟΚΟΔ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΑΔΙΟ 519 ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ DRIVER

----------


## phoenix_2007

> ΤΟ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ ΚΡΟΚΟΔ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΑΔΙΟ 519 ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ DRIVER



ΟΚ, Crown, έχεις λοιπόν μετά την ταλάντωση και μπάφερ και ντράιβερ. Αν μπορείς "ανέβασε" και κανένα σχέδιο του μηχανήματός σου να το δούμε, όπως είπε κι ο itta-vitta.

----------


## crown

TA ΣΧΕΔΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΛΑΣΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΓΙΝΕΙ  POST ΣΤΟ FORUM

----------


## itta-vitta

Δηλαδή οδηγείς τις 813 με μια 519;

----------


## eebabs2000

Ωραία δουλειά έχουν κάνει και οι δύο φίλοι και συγχαρητήρια. Θέλω να ρωτήσω μόνο αν ο tzitzikas έχει το σχέδιο του συχνομέτρου γιατί με ενδιαφέρει, Thanks!!!

----------


## phoenix_2007

> περιμενω σχολια!!!!!!!!



Βρε Τζίτζικα, έλεος  :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:  !!! Είσαι και άνθρωπος του Πολυτεχνείου.  Βάλε μιά τάξη σε αυτό το "καλωδιομάνι"  :Head:   :Head:   :Head:   :Head:  !!! Είδα τις φωτογραφίες και τρόμαξα!!! Πού βρίσκεις άκρη με τόσα πολλά καλώδια???
Επίσης, απ'ό,τι είδα στις φωτογραφίες και στα σχέδια που επισυνάπτεις, εσύ βγαίνεις με σύρμα κατευθείαν και συντονιστικό τύπου L και όχι "Π" δηλ. δεν είσαι "πενηνταρισμένος". Εσύ λογικά, θα τα "βουλώνεις" όλα όταν ανοίγεις! Και λειτουργείς και επί 24ώρου βάσεως?? Ωχ, Παναγία μου, δε θα λειτουργεί ούτε κινητό εκεί γύρω!! Γι'αυτό "βγαίνεις" από το από το Πολυτεχνείο???? Για να έχεις άσυλο και να μην μπορούν να σε "πιάσουν". Α, βρε πονηρούλη  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  !!! Δεν μας τα'χες δείξει αυτά, τόσο καιρό που βγαίνεις στο site  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  !! Πρόσεχε όμως, μην γίνει καμιά αναφορά από κανέναν φουκαρά που δεν μπορεί να ακούσει αυτόν που του τηλεφωνεί γιατί ακούει το πρόγραμμα του σταθμού μέσα από το τηλέφωνό του ή και από κανέναν "αδειούχο", αν τυχόν του "πετάς" καμια 1η ή 2η αρμονική, γιατί τότε τα βλέπω πολύ "χλωμα" τα πράγματα   :Think:   :Think:   :Think:  . 
Πάντα φιλικά και συγγνώμη για το "ύφος"   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Βαγγέλης

----------


## crown

ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΛΛΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ 6L6-807-EΞΟΔΟΣ 6Χ813 ΣΤΑ 4500 volt.
ΜΗ ΒΙΑΖΕΣΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΑ ΑΚΟΜΗ.

----------


## itta-vitta

Καλή σου επιτυχία.

----------


## phoenix_2007

Έτσι μπράβο, να βλέπω όμορφα πράγματα και τακτοποιημένα με τη δέουσα τάξη! Crown, τα RFC που είναι για μικρές εντάσεις ρεύματος είναι χειροποίητα σε καρουλάκια? Ρωτάω γιατί δεν είναι όπως τα παλαιά κλασσικά που έφεραν "σαλίγκαρους" (δηλ. "pie" wound) αλλά σαν να έχουν τυλιχτεί με πολλές στρώσεις από ψιλό πηνιόσυρμα απλά και όχι κυψελοειδώς.
Tώρα, για την τάση των 4,5kV δεν ξέρω αν θα αντέξουν οι 813 (και βέβαια και τι χρόνο εύρυθμης λειτουργίας θα έχουν). Βέβαια, η τάση υπό φορτίο "πέφτει" και εδώ στην περίπτωση αυτή είναι και 6 οι 813 οπότε λογικά θα πρέπει να υπάρχει σχετικά μεγάλη πτώση τάσης. Γιατί δεν βάζεις αντί των 813, λυχνίες 572 που είναι και γραφιτούχες στην άνοδο και θα αντέχουν οπωσδήποτε την τάση αυτή, χωρίς να κινδυνεύεις να τις ξεζουμίσεις?

----------


## badsak

Crown να σε ρωτησω κατι? τα
τσοκακια και το  πηνίο ταλαντωσης ειναι του Μανιατη?
Εχει σωστα κεντρα το μηχανημα με αυτο το  πηνίο ταλαντωσης?
Σε δικες μου κατασκευες ποτε δεν εκατσε αυτο το πηνιο.
Παντα η διαμορφωση τραβουσε βραχεα.
Οσο για τους φιλους που ειπαν οτι το μηχανημα του Τζιτζικα ειναι λιγο χυμα
Συμφωνο αλλα συνηθως ετσι γινεται οταν κανεις ενα μηχανημα και στην πορεια
αρχιζεις και αλλαζεις σχεδια λυχνιες κτλ.
Ειναι αναποφευχτο κακο.
Τι σου ειπε ο Αντωνιαδης για τον διαμορφωτη Τζιτζικα?
Ποσο θα κοστισει? Παντως στο ξαναλεω ο ανθρωπος ειναι εγγυηση.
Οταν τον βγαλεις στον αερα θελω να μου αναφερεις εντυπωσεις.

----------


## crown

TO ΠΗΝΙΟ ΤΑΛΑΝΤΩΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΜΙΚΡΑ ΤΣΟΚ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΑΝΙΑΤΗΣ.ΟΣΟΝ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΝΤΩΝΙΑΔΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΡΥΦΗ ΕΓΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΔΙΚΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ Μ/Σ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΩ ΚΑΙ  ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΩΤΕΣ

----------


## itta-vitta

Ο μπαμπάς Αντωνιάδης ήταν πολύ καλός. Θυμάμαι το μαγαζάκι του, Τσιμισκή 31 στοά (δίπλα από το δισκάδικο Εξ-σιξτίν), που συνέχιζε η στοά και έβγαινε στη Βασ. Ηρακλείου 28, στη στοά των ηλεκτρονικών, με τα καταστήματα Μανταζή, Ζαγκότση κλπ στη 10ετία του '70. Τι μου θύμισες! Δεν ξέρω αν και οι γιοί είναι καλοί σαν το μπαμπά τους. Τι να κάνει άραγε ο μπαμπάς Αντωνιάδης; Ζεί; Γιατί τότε ήταν κάποιας ηλικίας. Εμείς είμασταν παιδιά. Μακάρι να είναι καλά ο άνθρωπος. Τώρα που είναι το εργαστήριό τους;

----------


## itta-vitta

Κι εμένα δεν μου αρέσουν τα έτοιμα πηνία ταλαντώσεως. Τα παλιά τα καφέ της 6ςα7, μου έβγαζα μια δυνατή αρμονική 50 κηζ δίπλα από κει που συντονιζόμουν πχ αν ήμουν στους 1500 είχα μια δυνατή αρμονική στους 1550 κλπ. Με το χειροποίητο πηνίο δεν είχα τέτοιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## itta-vitta

Πάντως η 813 είναι λαμπάρα. Τη δούλεψα κι εγώ κάποτε. Πολύ καλή με γραφιτούχα άνοδο, όχι τενεκεδένια σαν την 811 ή την 807 κλπ. Όμως δεν ξέρω, κατι έχω πάθει με την 811. Μου αρέσει σαν λυχνία. Ετοιμάζω ένα στάδιο με 2Χ811 με οδήγηση από κάθοδο, στα 1300-1400.
Αν μου επιτρέπετε μια καλοπροαίρετη παρατήρηση. Όπως είπα, καλή η 813, λυχνία που "βγαίνει" εύκολα, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω, γιατί να βάζετε 4, 6, 8 ή 10 παράλληλα. Αν ήταν να βγάλω μεγάλο μηχάνημα, θα προτιμούσα 2Χ250ΤΗ ή την 
3-1000Ζ ή 2Χ3-500Ζ ή 2Χ3-1000Ζ ή 833 ή 2Χ833. Γιατί αυτό το αράδιασμα των λυχνιών.

----------


## badsak

Φιλε itta-vitta βαζοθμε πολλες λυχνιες για εναν και απλο λογο.
Αν εχεις ενα μηχανημα με μια πανακριβη μεγαλη λυχνια πχ 4-1000 και κανεις κανενα λαθος
και την καψεις ΚΑΙΚΕΣ.Ασε που οι περισσοτερες μεγαλες λυχνιες ειναι και αρκετα ευπαθεις.
(ειδικα οι λυχνιες νεας παραγωγης 99.9%Κινεζικης προελευσης)
Ενω με μια τετραδα με 813 ΚΤΛ σε περιπτωση λαθους η ζημια ειναι μικροτερη.
Την GU-81m την γνωριζετε?
απο τις λιγες μεγαλες λυχνιες που συγχωρουν λαθη!!!!
Καποιος φιλος στο λινεαρ του δουλευει 4 GU-81m.
Τις ξεχασε κατα λαθος χωρις οδηγηση και χωρις αρνητικα με 3,2Κv στην ανοδο
σε λειτουργια για κανα εικοσαλεπτο.Οι λυχνιες ειχαν γινει ΠΑΠΑΡΟΥΝΕΣ ποιο εντονο κοκκινισμα
σε λυχνιες δεν εχω δει. Και οι ατιμες δεν επαθαν το παραμικρο. (Οι ατιμες ΡΩΣΙΔΕΣ)

----------


## tzitzikas

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από tzitzikas
> 
> περιμενω σχολια!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Βρε Τζίτζικα, έλεος    !!! Είσαι και άνθρωπος του Πολυτεχνείου.  Βάλε μιά τάξη σε αυτό το "καλωδιομάνι"     !!! Είδα τις φωτογραφίες και τρόμαξα!!! Πού βρίσκεις άκρη με τόσα πολλά καλώδια???
> Επίσης, απ'ό,τι είδα στις φωτογραφίες και στα σχέδια που επισυνάπτεις, εσύ βγαίνεις με σύρμα κατευθείαν και συντονιστικό τύπου L και όχι "Π" δηλ. δεν είσαι "πενηνταρισμένος". Εσύ λογικά, θα τα "βουλώνεις" όλα όταν ανοίγεις! Και λειτουργείς και επί 24ώρου βάσεως?? Ωχ, Παναγία μου, δε θα λειτουργεί ούτε κινητό εκεί γύρω!! Γι'αυτό "βγαίνεις" από το από το Πολυτεχνείο???? Για να έχεις άσυλο και να μην μπορούν να σε "πιάσουν". Α, βρε πονηρούλη     !!! Δεν μας τα'χες δείξει αυτά, τόσο καιρό που βγαίνεις στο site    !! Πρόσεχε όμως, μην γίνει καμιά αναφορά από κανέναν φουκαρά που δεν μπορεί να ακούσει αυτόν που του τηλεφωνεί γιατί ακούει το πρόγραμμα του σταθμού μέσα από το τηλέφωνό του ή και από κανέναν "αδειούχο", αν τυχόν του "πετάς" καμια 1η ή 2η αρμονική, γιατί τότε τα βλέπω πολύ "χλωμα" τα πράγματα     . 
> Πάντα φιλικά και συγγνώμη για το "ύφος"       
> Βαγγέλης



χα χα. φιλε μου γινεται οντως χα;μος με τα καλωδια. να σου πω οτι εκτος απο το πομπο υπαρχει συστημα με ενα κυκλωματακι με πυλες που εχω φτιαξει, οταν κοβεται το ρευμα να μην ανοιγει ο πομπος μολις επανερχεται , οπως επισης και συστημα (μηχανικο με ενα συρμα και ενα καλωδιο και ρελε) οταν κοβουν την κεραια να κλεινει ο πομπος. αρα εχω extra καλωδια. σε αυτο το μηχανημα συνεχεια κανω αλλαγες/ να τωρα θελουμε να αλαξουμε διαμορφωτη-ντραιβερ διαμορφωτη. παλια το μηχανημα λειτουργουσε με μια 4-400 στα 2800 βολτ και χωρις κανενα συνρονιστικο στην εξοδο, κοκκινησε μας την εκαψε 2 φορες και εβαλα 813 για πιο οικονομικη λυση (λιγοτερα ομως βατ  :Crying or Very sad:  ) αλλα παιζει 1μισι χρονο 24Η/24Η με συντονιστικο βεβαια στην εξοδο και δεν εχει παθει τιποτα.
το συντονιστικο ειναι τυπου Λ. παραδοξως δεν βουλωνω τηλεφωνα μονο ενα θυροτηλεφωνο 2 οροφους πιο κατω παιζει συνεχως μουσικη. ειναι εξω απο γραφεια καθηγητων. γενικα μας ζαλιζουν συχνα για την ακτινοβολια, μας κοβουν την κεραια αλλα δε καταλαβενουμε τιποτα. την ξαναστηνουμε. οταν θα βαλω το διαμορφωτη θα συμμαζεψω λιγο το χωρο. απλα λογω δουλειας δεν εχω τοσο χρονο οπως τοτε που ημουν φοιτητης. να πω οτι το μηχανημα ειναι PLL ιδιοκατασκευη/ef-89/6v6GT/807/813 και 2 811 τελικο. τασεις εχω μεχρι 3,5 KV αλλα την 813 την δουλευω στα 1400. μετα το pll εχω φτιαξει ενα Low pass filter (3 πυκνωτες-2 πηνια). οπως και η 807 εχει φιλτρο στην ανοδο

badsak για το διαμορφωτη που ρωτησες ρωτησα τον Αντωνιαδη. Για διαμορφωτη για μια 813 (περιπου 400 βατ διαμορφωτης) και 2χ811 τελικο θελει 110 ευρω. για ντραιβερ 40 ευρω (εχει ετοιμους). ηταν και ο παππους εκει που λετε αν ζει.

για το σχεδιο του συχνομετρου που ρωτησε καποιος δεν υπαρχει. ειναι ετοιμο της zetagi.

για τους διακοπτες στην υψηλη, εχω βαλει κλασικους διακοπτες των 10Α αλλα στο πρωτευον των Μ/Σ. επισης τα μιλιαμπερομετρα ανοδων 813,811 δεν συνδεονται στο + της υψηλης αλλα στο - για ευνοητους λογους.

η κεραια ειναι τυπου inverted L (20 μετρα καθετο,40 μετρα οριζοντιο) αρκετα ψηλα(το οριζοντιο ειναι αναμεσα σε 2 8οροφα κτιρια. εξω απο την Κατερινη και πριν  τα Τεμπη μεσα στο αμαξι καμπανιαζει.

----------


## itta-vitta

> Φιλε itta-vitta βαζοθμε πολλες λυχνιες για εναν και απλο λογο.
> Αν εχεις ενα μηχανημα με μια πανακριβη μεγαλη λυχνια πχ 4-1000 και κανεις κανενα λαθος
> και την καψεις ΚΑΙΚΕΣ.Ασε που οι περισσοτερες μεγαλες λυχνιες ειναι και αρκετα ευπαθεις.
> (ειδικα οι λυχνιες νεας παραγωγης 99.9%Κινεζικης προελευσης)
> Ενω με μια τετραδα με 813 ΚΤΛ σε περιπτωση λαθους η ζημια ειναι μικροτερη.
> Την GU-81m την γνωριζετε?
> απο τις λιγες μεγαλες λυχνιες που συγχωρουν λαθη!!!!
> Καποιος φιλος στο λινεαρ του δουλευει 4 GU-81m.
> Τις ξεχασε κατα λαθος χωρις οδηγηση και χωρις αρνητικα με 3,2Κv στην ανοδο
> ...



Σωστό. Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί.
Οι Ρωσσίδες όντως άτιμες!!! Η 4 GU-81m μοιάζει με την 833. 
Όσο για τη σταθερή πόλωση ποτέ δεν τη δούλεψα. Όταν είχα τη μία 813 τη δούλευα κλασικά, με αυτοπόλωση. Για ένα φίλο που είχα φτιάξει ένα μηχάνημα 2Χ813, επίσης με αυτοπόλωση. Τη 250ΤΗ με οδήγηση από κάθοδο-νήματα και γειωμένο πλέγμα.

----------


## phoenix_2007

> παραδοξως δεν βουλωνω τηλεφωνα μονο ενα θυροτηλεφωνο 2 οροφους πιο κατω παιζει συνεχως μουσικη. ειναι εξω απο γραφεια καθηγητων. γενικα μας ζαλιζουν συχνα για την ακτινοβολια, μας κοβουν την κεραια αλλα δε καταλαβενουμε τιποτα. την ξαναστηνουμε



Άξιος  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:

----------


## phoenix_2007

> Εχει σωστα κεντρα το μηχανημα με αυτο το  πηνίο ταλαντωσης?
> Σε δικες μου κατασκευες ποτε δεν εκατσε αυτο το πηνιο.
> Παντα η διαμορφωση τραβουσε βραχεα.



Από δοκιμές που έχω κάνει, έχω δει ότι όταν η διαμορφωση δεν είναι στο κέντρο αλλά πλευρικά (είτε πιο μεσαία είτε πιο βραχέα) αυτό έχει να κάνει με το συντονισμό της μπάφερ (εφόσον αυτή υφίσταται, γιατί μπορεί το μηχάνημα να'χει μόνο ταλάντωση και έξοδο). Συγκεκριμένα, σε μία συνομιλία μου είπαν ότι ενώ το μέγιστο του σήματός μου ήταν στους 1650ΚΗζ (εκεί που είχα συντονιστεί) εν τούτοις η διαμόρφωση ακούγοταν καλύτερα στους 1651ΚΗζ. Τί είχε συμβεί? Δεν είχα συντονίσει σωστά την μπάφερ. Μόλις τη συντόνισα (ακριβώς στο "βύθισμα" του ανοδικού της ρεύματος) κατευθείαν η διαμόρφωση ήρθε κέντρο.

----------


## tzitzikas

ια και μαζευτηκαν εδω οι μεσατζιδες να ρωτησω κατι. για να οδηγησω ενα τελικο 2χ811 στα 1150 βολτ για να διαμορφωσω την 813 ποσα βατ οδηγηση θελει ο τελικος?? ο κατασκευαστης δινει απο 3,8-9,7 βατ για τελικο με 2 811. ισχυειε η θελει παραπανω? ψαχνω ενα μικρο ενισχυτη με τρανζιστορικο να φτιαξω καμια 10 βατ στα 4Ω. εχω βρει το TDA2002 (τελεστικος) που βγαζει 8-10 βατ, το ειχα δοκιμασει παλια και επαιζε καλα και ειναι τζαπα πραμα. σε διαταξη γεφυρας (2 tda2002 βγαζει 15βατ)

----------


## badsak

> ια και μαζευτηκαν εδω οι μεσατζιδες να ρωτησω κατι. για να οδηγησω ενα τελικο 2χ811 στα 1150 βολτ για να διαμορφωσω την 813 ποσα βατ οδηγηση θελει ο τελικος?? ο κατασκευαστης δινει απο 3,8-9,7 βατ για τελικο με 2 811. ισχυειε η θελει παραπανω? ψαχνω ενα μικρο ενισχυτη με τρανζιστορικο να φτιαξω καμια 10 βατ στα 4Ω. εχω βρει το TDA2002 (τελεστικος) που βγαζει 8-10 βατ, το ειχα δοκιμασει παλια και επαιζε καλα και ειναι τζαπα πραμα. σε διαταξη γεφυρας (2 tda2002 βγαζει 15βατ)




tzitzika αν και δεν εχω δουλεψει ποτε μονο δυο 811. Να σου αναφερω οτι στον τελικο μου που ειναι 6 λυχνιες 811
οδηγηση δινω με εναν 35αρι dublex λαμπατο με τις ecc83 ecc83 ecc81 και δυο el-34.Με εισοδο στον  dublex 
απο ενα cd player η ενταση στον ενισχητη ειναι μολις στην πρωτη γραμμη. δηλαδη θελει πολυ λιγη οδηγηση.
Παντως δεν συνισταται η χρηση τρανζιστορικου ενισχητη. Ειναι πολυ ευαισθητοι σε στασιμα και RF.
Αλλα δεν χανεις και τιποτα να το δοκιμασεις αφου οπως λες ειναι τζαμπα πραμα.

----------


## phoenix_2007

Tzitzika, είτε θα είσαι όλος "σιλικονάτος" είτε θα είσαι όλο "λαμπάτος". Δεν μπορείς να έχεις λαμπάτο μηχάνημα και τρανζιστορικό ενισχυτή, γιατί με καμιά επιστροφή RF θα σου καεί το ολοκληρωμένο εξόδου του τρανζιστορικού ενισχυτή και θα πάθεις ζημιά. Τα ίδια ισχύουν και με τον τελικό που οδηγείται από τρανζιστορικό. Η οδήγησή σου καλό είναι να προέρχεται από λαμπάτο ενισχυτή. Υπάρχει βέβαια και η λύση να βάλεις έναν διαμορφωτή 8Ω/8Ω, όπου υποτίθεται ότι απομονώνει τρανζιστορικό από λαμπάτο σύστημα αλλά η RF είναι "διάολος". Με τίποτε στάσιμα ή αν, όπως λέμε στην ερασιτεχνική αργκώ, "αρεφιάσει" τότε δύσκολα τη "γλυτώνεις". Στα λέω γιατί είμαι "παθός και μαθός". Υπάρχει και η λύση μεταξύ λαμπάτου και τρανζιστορικού συστήματος, να βάλεις αντί του δεύτερου διαμορφωτή 8Ω/8Ω, έναν πυκνωτή και μία αντίσταση, ούτως ώστε το τρανζιστορικό σύστημα να "βλέπει" μονίμως κάποιο "φορτίο" (διορθώστε με αν δεν χρησιμοποιώ τη σωστή τεχνική ορολογία) αλλά και πάλι τα πράγματα είναι αμφίβολα με την επιστροφή RF.

----------


## tzitzikas

εχετε να προτεινεται κατι φθηνο και καλο με λαμπες προενισχυτη να φτιαξω για σωστη οδηγηση των 811??

παιδια το tda2002 που βγαζει 7 βατ στα 4Ω με τροφοδοσια 14 βολτ εχει μονο ενα ευρω. οποτε και να το καψει δε τρεχει τιποτα.

badsak:.........εισοδο στον  dublex 
απο ενα cd player η ενταση στον ενισχητη ειναι μολις στην πρωτη γραμμη. δηλαδη θελει πολυ λιγη οδηγηση. 
................

δηλαδη με ποσα βατ περιπου υπολογιζεις τις οδηγεις?

με 6 βατ θα μπορεσω να οδηγησω τις 2 811??

.........................αντί του δεύτερου διαμορφωτή 8Ω/8Ω, έναν πυκνωτή και μία αντίσταση, ούτως ώστε το τρανζιστορικό σύστημα να "βλέπει" μονίμως κάποιο "φορτίο" (..................................

πως ακριβως δηλαδη??????????

----------


## badsak

Tzitzika Δεν μπορω να υπολογισω ακριβως watt.Αλλα οταν δοκιμασα τον ενισχυτη σε ηχειο στην πρωτη γραμμη εβγαζε περιπου το ενα τριτο τις συνολικης απαραμορφωτης ισχης του.

----------


## toytkos

ρε itta-vitta την ειπες παλι την εξυπναδα σου αλλα εινε και λογικο, ασχολισε απο το 1972 και οσοι ασχολουνται απο το 1972 λενε και απο καμια εξυπναδα .Ο ανθρωπος σας παρουσιαζει το μηχανιμα οτου και εσι του λες δεν στερεωσε τον μεταβλιτο [ρε σι φιλε που εκανες το μηχανημα βιδωσε σε παρακαλω τον μεταβλητο κατω στα πλακακια] ρε ποσο πολιξερος εισε ρε itta -vitta; απλα δεν αντεχεις αμα δεν την πεις........

----------


## itta-vitta

Κατ' αρχήν δεν απευθύνθηκα σε σενα τούτκε. 
Σ' αυτόν που απεθύνθηκα, αυτός ας μου απαντήσει. Εσένα δεν σου πέφτει κανένας λόγος. Αλλά γιατί τέτοια συμπεριφορά; Επειδη κατάλαβα ποιός είσαι; 
Δεν θέλω ούτε να μου μιλάς ούτε να σου μιλώ.

----------


## tzitzikas

> Tzitzika Δεν μπορω να υπολογισω ακριβως watt.Αλλα οταν δοκιμασα τον ενισχυτη σε ηχειο στην πρωτη γραμμη εβγαζε περιπου το ενα τριτο τις συνολικης απαραμορφωτης ισχης του.



δηλαδη φιλε μου γυρω στα 10 βατ για να οδηγησεις τις 6 811. αρα με 5-6 βατακια τις οδηγω ανετα τις 2.

6 811 σε τι διαταξη ειναι? push-pull 3+3???

----------


## badsak

Ναι ακριβως οπως ειναι οι δικες σου απλα ειναι ολες παραλληλα.
Και αν θελεις να εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα σου βγαζει ΠΑΠΑΚΙΑ η διαμορφωση βαλε κατω απο τις 811
στα οδηγα και απο ενα πηνιο με 6 σπειρες 1 χιλιοστο πηνιοσυρμα σε διαμετρο μικρης μπαταρια 1.5βολτ.

----------


## tzitzikas

μια και μιλαμε για χυμα μηχανηματα, καλωδια κτλ δεστε αυτα απο Σερβια μερια

http://www.harriku.com/balkan/daleky1.jpg

http://www.harriku.com/photos2006/pinkpanter1.jpg

----------


## Giannis511

Άρε κατι εργαλεία (GU81) που έβγαλαν τα Soviet..........Tζίτζικα όμορφο μηχάνημα, βέβαια λίγο χύμα αλλά απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω βγαίνει αρκετά καλά με εξαίρεση τα προβλήματα στην διαμόρφωση. Ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω, το ολοκληρωμένο που αποτρέπει την επαναφορά της τροφοδοσίας σε περίπτωση διακοπής ποιά εταιρία το βγάζει? Το σχέδιο το έχω.

----------


## badsak

Giannis511
(Άρε κατι εργαλεία (GU81) που έβγαλαν τα Soviet.........)
Γιαννη την γνωριζεις την λυχνια αυτη?
Ειναι οντως φοβερη λαμπα. Και τρομερα ανθεκτικη. Αθανατη!!!
Τωρα ετοιμαζω ενα λινεαρ με τεσσερις GU81 και θα παρουν ποδι οι 813 (ουστ).

----------


## kostas30

ρε παδια οι λυχνιες του σερβου ειναι QB/1750 οχι GU81M  :Shocked:  

φιλε badsak σε τη ταξη θα το δουλεψεις το λινεαρ με τις  GU81 ?? για να σου πω τι θα συναντησεις  :Wink:

----------


## Giannis511

Eν πάση περιπτώσει, αναφερόμουν σε ποστ της πεοηγούμενης σελίδας.....
Κώστα τελικά με το μηχάνημα που μου έλεγες με την GU-81M έκανες τίποτα?.....

----------


## tzitzikas

> Άρε κατι εργαλεία (GU81) που έβγαλαν τα Soviet..........Tζίτζικα όμορφο μηχάνημα, βέβαια λίγο χύμα αλλά απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω βγαίνει αρκετά καλά με εξαίρεση τα προβλήματα στην διαμόρφωση. Ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω, το ολοκληρωμένο που αποτρέπει την επαναφορά της τροφοδοσίας σε περίπτωση διακοπής ποιά εταιρία το βγάζει? Το σχέδιο το έχω.



το κυκλωματακι αυτο κανονικα ειναι διακοπτης αφης της smart, Μονο που στη θεση που ακουμπαμε το δακτυλο για να κλεισει ο διακοπτης εχω βαλει αντιστασεις 1ΜΩ για να οπλιζω το κυκλωμα (επαναφορα) και για να διακοπτω χειροκινητα την τροφοδοσια. απλα μετα απο πειραματισμους για να λειτουργησει καλα χρειαστηκε να μπει και δευτερο ρελε οπως βλεπεις στο σχεδιο στη γραμμη - της τροφοδοσιας. το ολοκληρωμενο δεν ειναι τιποτα περιεργο ειναι το CD4011 (πυλες NAND 2 εισοδων). φανταζομαι θα το βρεις οπουδηποτε. απλα σκεφτομουν διαφορες πατεντες για να μην εχω επαναφορα τασης μετα απο διακοπη και υψηλη ταση στην 813 χωρις οδηγηση (μεχρι να ζεσταθουν οι αλλες λαμπες θελει κανα λεπτο)...


οι GU81 πωλουνται Ελλάδα και αν ναι ποσο εχουν, ποσα βατ βγαζουν και τι διαφορες εχουν απο 813??

----------


## Giannis511

H 813 φίλε είναι πολύ πιο μικρή απο την GU-81.Ο Κώστας 30 την έχει δουλέψει... 
Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## kostas30

GU81M-GU80 EINAI ΙΔΙΕΣ
Ua= 3000 V max
Ia = 700 mA, max
Ug2 = 600 V, max
Ig2 = 200 mA, max
Ug1=- 150 V,
Ig1=15mA,
heater: 12,6 V/10,5A
εχει ιδια συμπεριφορα με τους φαρους και εξοδο μεχρι 700βαττ μεγιστο.

γιαννη θα τα πουμε απο το τηλ  :Wink:  τωρα ετοιμαζω μια 4cx5000r  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Shocked:

----------


## KILOBATIKOS

Δέστε και αυτό. Υπάρχουν και άλλα πολλά σχέδια

----------


## CrazyWater

Aυτο  το  σχέδιο  δεν  είναι  λίγο  μπάχαλο;
Τη  συγκεκριμένη  λυχνία  μπορώ  να  την  έχω  αυτό  που  δεν  έχω  είναι  ένα  αξιόπιστο  σχέδιο.Μπορει  να  με  βοηθήσει  κάποιος με  σχέδιο  και  με  μερικές  απορίες; Θα  το  εκτιμήσω…

----------


## sv9cvk

Να κανω ποστ και εγω την κατασκευη που εχω στα <<σκαρια>> τωρα ειναι ενας ενισχυτης απο 0 (καλα μη φωναζετε   :Exclamation:  λιγο πιο πανω!!)εως 50 MHZ με δυο ρωσικες 
και αυτες (γαιδουρες) GU74 η αλλιως  4CX800 .
Βεβαια εχει ακομα πολυ δουλεια αλλα προχωραει σιγα αλλα σταθερα!!!!!!

----------


## CrazyWater

Χρήστο  μια  με  το  coupler  και  μια  με  αυτό  το  θηρίο  μας  έφτιαξες  βραδιάτικα…Να σε  καλά  και πάντα  τέτοια  εργαλεία  να  φτιάχνεις…

----------


## badsak

> ρε παδια οι λυχνιες του σερβου ειναι QB/1750 οχι GU81M  
> 
> φιλε badsak σε τη ταξη θα το δουλεψεις το λινεαρ με τις  GU81 ?? για να σου πω τι θα συναντησεις



  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Φιλε kostas30 Μην με ρωτας σε τι ταξη θα δουλευει.(δεν ειμαι και τοσο προχωρημενος στην θεωρια).
Ειναι η κλασικη ταξη που δουλευουν το 99%των ερασιτεχνικων λινεαρ μεσαιων στην Ελλαδα.
Μαλλον C.
Εχω κατασκευασει για δυο φιλους δυο λινεαρ με GU81M και δεν ειχα κανα ιδιαιτερο προβλημα.
Βεβαια καθε ιδεα και παρατηρηση καλοδεχουμενη.  :Wink:   :Wink:  
Επισης η GU81M και η GU81 ειναι ιδιες η GU80 ειναι σε ολα ιδια με την διαφορα οτι εχει εξοδο 1kw.

tzitzikas τις GU81M τις αγορασα περιπου 80ευρω την μια οσο δηλαδη κανει μια καινουρια κινεζικη 813 (cvc rf source κτλπ)
και ειναι κλασεις ανωτερη και σε ισχυ και σε αντοχη.

sv9cvk το ρολλερ ειναι ολλα τα λεφτα. Που το βρηκες???
Μπραβο για την προσεγμενη κατασκευη σου!!!!!!!!

----------


## phoenix_2007

Ζήτω η αθάνατη Σοβιετία!!! Είδατε με τι προμηθεύει το ανατολικό μπλοκ?? Με ωραίες λάμπες και ακόμα καλύτερες γυναίκες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Άντε και εις ανώτερα!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## phoenix_2007

> Να κανω ποστ και εγω την κατασκευη που εχω στα <<σκαρια>> τωρα ειναι ενας ενισχυτης απο 0 (καλα μη φωναζετε   λιγο πιο πανω!!)εως 50 MHZ



Χρήστο, μην τα λες αυτά!! Θα σε "κατακρίνουν" εδώ. Η κατασκευή να είναι για παρακάτω από τα 160m?? Αυτό ισοδυναμεί με μεγάλη ραδιοερασιτεχνική... "αμαρτία"!!!!!
Φρόντισε να ... "μετανοήσεις"  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## sv9cvk

Συγγραφέας Μήνυμα 
evbellis
  Re: ενισχυτης 0-50MHZ 
sv9cvk έγραψε:
Να κανω ποστ και εγω την κατασκευη που εχω στα <<σκαρια>> τωρα ειναι ενας ενισχυτης απο 0 , καλα μη φωναζετε  λιγο πιο πανω!! εως 50 MHZ 

Χρήστο, μην τα λες αυτά!! Θα σε "κατακρίνουν" εδώ. Η κατασκευή να είναι για παρακάτω από τα 160m?? Αυτό ισοδυναμεί με μεγάλη ραδιοερασιτεχνική... "αμαρτία"!!!!! 
Φρόντισε να ... "μετανοήσεις"      



Bαγγελη οχι δεν ειχα στο μυαλο μου αυτο οταν εγραφα : *τωρα ειναι ενας ενισχυτης απο 0 , καλα μη φωναζετε  λιγο πιο πανω!! εως 50 MHZ* 


αλλα για το οτι δεν ειναι δυνατον ο ενισχυτης να βγαινει απο τους 0MHZ αλλα λιγο πιο πανω πχ 1,8 MHZ περιπου τωρα αν αυτο ειναι πιο πανω η πιο κατω απο τους 1.8 MHZ αυτο ειναι στην κριση του εκαστοτε χειριστη :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   εγω δεν θα το σχολιασω.
Φιλικα Χρηστος

----------


## tzitzikas

δε μου απαντησατε αυτες τις GU81M τις βρισκεται ευκολα Ελλαδα??απο που τις προμηθευτηκατε ??αν ειναι τοσο σκυλια, και 80Ε εκαστος τι καθομαστε και ασχολουμαστε με 813 κ.α τενεκεδια.

----------


## AKIS

> Ζήτω η αθάνατη Σοβιετία!!! Είδατε με τι προμηθεύει το ανατολικό μπλοκ?? Με ωραίες λάμπες και ακόμα καλύτερες γυναίκες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Άντε και εις ανώτερα!!!!!!!!!!



Ξεχασες να βαλεις και την βοτκα!
συγμωνη για το offtopic

----------


## badsak

> δε μου απαντησατε αυτες τις GU81M τις βρισκεται ευκολα Ελλαδα??απο που τις προμηθευτηκατε ??αν ειναι τοσο σκυλια, και 80Ε εκαστος τι καθομαστε και ασχολουμαστε με 813 κ.α τενεκεδια.



Τις λυχνιες εγω τις αγορασα απο καποιο γνωστο φιλο Μεσαιατζη που κατα καιρους εφερνε και φερνει υλικο απο Ρωσσια.
Δεν υπαρχουν στα Μαγαζια. Υπηρχαν σε πληθωρα στα hamfest Αθηνας Λαρισας και Θεσ/νικης. Αν θες και αποφασισεις 
μπορουμε να βρουμε. Στειλε μου μηνυμα.

Επισης εχω και εγω μερικες λυχνιες για πουλημα. Αν ενδιαφερουν καποιον.
Εχω 8 μεταχειρισμενες GK-71 και 2 καινουριες. Οι μεταχειρισμενες εχουν γυρω στις 50-60 Ωρες λειτουργιας.
ειναι απο το λινεαρ που ειχα μεχρι τωρα. (Η GK-71 ειναι παρομοια με την 813 με διαφορα στο νημα 20 βολτ και μεγαλυτερη αντοχη σε ρευματα ανοδου) Και επισης μερικες λυχνιες που αγορασα και δεν χρησημοποιησα ποτε. 
Μια GU-43B Ισοδυναμη με την 4CX1000 καινουρια και στο κουτι τις.
5 τριοδες 811Α Ρωσσικες και 2 αμερικανικες. Και μερικες αλλες που δεν θυμαμαι τωρα.

----------


## tzitzikas

badsak τα βραδυα βγαινεις στα ανω των ΑΜ για κοντρολ? γιατι καμια φορα κανω ακουστηρι ισως σε εχω ακουσει. με πιο χαρακτηριστικο βγαινεις?

----------


## badsak

Βγαινω αλλα οχι πολυ αργα.Απο τις 8 μεχρι τις 11.
ΣΑΚΗΣ Α-67 βγαινω.
Μπορει να με εχεις ακουσει περναω καλα θεσ/νικη.

----------


## RFΧpert

Ετσι απλα... εδω ηταν μια κατασκευουλα 
η 
τι κανουμε με ενα παλιο σασσι... 
που δεν "αρεσε'" σε μερικους...

----------


## RFΧpert

Και πως ενας φιλος ερμηνευε το HOT CARRIER  :Exclamation:  
Παντως αν θελετε θωρακιση στα μηχανηματα σας ειναι σιγουρα μια καλη λυση...  :Laughing:  
Προσοχη να βγαλετε μολις ψηθει...

----------


## itta-vitta

Ωραία η κατασκευή σου Σωτήρη. Θυμίζει κατασκευές Radio Amateur - Handbook. Τι ακριβώς είναι; Παντόφλα για βραχέα;
Πάντως καλά φαίνεται να ψήθηκε. Λείπουν οι πατάτες. (Να κάνουμε και λίγη πλάκα).
Μου θύμησε ότι κάποτε κάναμε τα ταψιά, σασί. Ταψιά τετράγωνα από αλουμίνιο ή ντουραλουμίνιο, που φτιάχνουν μπακλαβά κλπ συναφή γλυκά. Πολύ βολικά γιατί είχαν και χερούλια στο πλάι.

----------


## phoenix_2007

Μπα... Αυτή η κατασκευή με τις τρεις 572 (απ'ό,τι μπορώ να διακρίνω) είναι μάλλον κάποια... έτοιμη "παντόφλα" της AMERITRON, που μπορεί να έχει υποστεί κάποιες "ψιλομετατροπές".

----------


## phoenix_2007

> Βγαινω αλλα οχι πολυ αργα.Απο τις 8 μεχρι τις 11.
> ΣΑΚΗΣ Α-67 βγαινω.
> Μπορει να με εχεις ακουσει περναω καλα θεσ/νικη.



Badsak, σε ποιές συχνότητες (χοντρικά)?? Ρωτάω, μήπως σε ακούσω κάποια στιγμή στα "βραχεωμένα μεσαία" (1650-1800 KHz) μέσω κανενός κυκλώματος.

----------


## badsak

1650-1800 KHz 
evbellis Κεντρο εισαι!!!! Εκει που αλλου να εκπεμψουμε!!
Κανε λιγη υπομονη γιατι το μηχανημα ειναι υπο ανακατασκευη!!! Σε κανα δυο βδομαδες θα ειναι ετοιμο.
Σημερα τυλιξα τον καινουριο μετασχηματιστη μου!!!
4000ΑC 1.3A
Και απο εδω και περα αρχιζει η δουλεια για το μηχανημα.
Εχω κανει αρκετη δουλιτσα μεχρι τωρα.
Να δουμε τι θα πουν και οι ρωσιδες!!!!!!!!!
Απο που εισαι evbellis?
Εχεις καλο δεκτη  και εξωτερικη κεραια? 
Μας ακους τα βραδυα?

----------


## phoenix_2007

Από Αθήνα είμαι Badsak, η κεραία εκπομπής μου είναι και κεραία λήψεως (12μ κάθετη με πηνίο φορτίσεως ψηλά και ράντιαλς). Έχω φορητό δέκτη SANGEAN ATS909 με βήμα ανά 1 KHz. Όταν ανοίξεις θα σε ακούσω σίγουρα. Άλλωστε με τέτοια ισχύ που θα βγάλεις, θα "μπουμπουνίξεις". Φαντάζομαι ότι στην επαρχία, θα έχεις τέτοια κεραία, που θα ξεχνάς που τελειώνει το σύρμα!!!

----------


## badsak

Ενταξει μεσα εισαι.
Βγαινεις στα μεσαια? και αν ναι με ποιο χαρακτηριστικο? και με τι εξοπλισμο.
Η κεραια μου ειναι γυρω στα 80 μετρα μηκος και μου λειπουν αλλα 8 και ειναι 16 μετρα απο το εδαφος.
Δεν βολευει το οικοπεδο για γινει μεγαλυτερη και δεν θελω να μπω σε ξενα οικοπεδα!!!!!!
Μια χαρα ειναι. Μην ειμαστε και πλεονεκτες.
Αν θες στειλε μου με προσωπικο μυνημα το τηλεφωνο σου και θα σου πω οταν θα ανοιξω να 
ακουσεις να μου πεις εντυπωσεις.
Τα λεμε.

BREAK STO KYKLOMA SAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## RFΧpert

> Μπα... Αυτή η κατασκευή με τις τρεις 572 (απ'ό,τι μπορώ να διακρίνω) είναι μάλλον κάποια... έτοιμη "παντόφλα" της AMERITRON, που μπορεί να έχει υποστεί κάποιες "ψιλομετατροπές".



Εντελει για αυτο δεν πρεπει κανεις να δειχνει καμμια κατασκευη περα αποκαμμια 504 κατασκευασμενη σε ταψακι... Ειναι το μονιμο συνδρομο του "οτι δεν φτανει η αλεπου τα κανει κρεμασταρια..."   :Laughing:  
Φανταζομαι οτι η AMERITRON παραγγελνει ρελε απο την ΤΟΠ στον Ταυρο, Μετασχηματιστες απο την Ν. Ιωνια, πλακεττες χειροποιητες για τους ανορθωτες, κλπ... Τι να πεις  :Exclamation:  
Την επομενη φορα θα βαλω μια ασπρομαυρη φωτο απο το 80 με ενα διπλο 4CX250B με γραμμες... εκει τι θα ειναι? 
Καλα κανουν καποιοι και σας δειχνουν μουφες (και γεφυρες που μετρανε και καλα 10KW με καμμενα οργανα και απλα με μια βελονα κολλημενη σε μια ενδειξη) και τσιμπατε... 
Οσο για την κατασκευη αυτη ειναι βασισμενη βεβαιως σε ARRL HANDBOOK μερικων δεκαετιων πισω... 
Αυριο θα βαλω και μια φωτο με πηνια B&W AIR DUX στον παγκο μου (με ελληνικη σημαια απο πισω) μια και μαλλον αυτο δεν σας καθησε καλα... και το ριχνετε στα κρεμασταρια...

----------


## phoenix_2007

Πάντως, στην εν λόγω κατασκευή ΔΕΝ φαίνεται η προέλευση των εξαρτημάτων (πχ όνομα κατασκευαστή και τοποθεσία αυτού), οπότε... άτοπα τα παραπάνω.   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Εκτός αυτού, εγώ αναφέρθηκα στο τι *θυμίζει* η κατασκευή αυτή, γι'αυτό χρησιμοποίησα και το επίρρημα "μάλλον".  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 
Αυτά, για να ξεκαθαρίζονται τα πράγματα.
Αλήθεια, αυτή η...περιβόητη φωτογραφία της τόσο..."κορυφαίας" κατά τα άλλα κατασκευής, πού είναι?? Την έφαγε η "μαύρη μαρμάγκα"?? :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## itta-vitta

Ήρεμα ρε παιδιά. Νομίζω ότι η παρατήρηση του Βαγγέλη ήταν καλοπροαίρετη. 
Σωτήρη είναι προς τιμή σου το ότι η κατασκευή σου μοιάζει με έτοιμη. Σημαίνει ότι είναι πολύ προσεγμένη κατασκευή. Θυμάμαι κάποτε που είχα κατασκευάσει ένα μηχάνημα, πέρα από το ότι έβγαινε καλά, κάποιοι δεν πίστευαν ότι το είχα κατασκευάσει εγώ αλλά ότι το είχα αγοράσει έτοιμο.
Όσο για το άλλο, πράγματι υπάρχουν στο σάιτ παραμυθάδες και φαφλατάδες. Πχ ζητάς κάποιο σχέδιο, κάτι δοκιμασμένο που να δουλεύει και σου δείχνουν του Ποπ ή του Παπακωνσταντίνου.

----------


## RFΧpert

Και χυμα πηνια με το μετρο...   :Laughing:

----------


## Ειρήνη

geia xara! einai eukolo na vrw edw ena sxedio kuklwmatos ths 813 (pompos AM)?

----------


## itta-vitta

> geia xara! einai eukolo na vrw edw ena sxedio kuklwmatos ths 813 (pompos AM)?



Δες εδώ:    http://www.hlektronika.gr/index.php?page=files

στα e-books β' τόμος Τριλιανού.

----------


## tzitzikas

στο http://www.geocities.com/tzitzikas_ee/1431am.htm θα βρεις τα πληρη σχεδια του πομπου μας. Οτι βοηθεια χρειαστείς γραψε εδω η με pm. 
(Y.Γ αυριο ο σταθμός μας θα είναι παλι στον αέρα, αφου αλλαξαμε τον διαμορφωτη που καηκε και με νεα τροποποιημένη κεραία.)
edit: σημερα τα παιδια θα συνδεανε τον διαμορφωτη γιατι εγω δεν εχω χρονο και μου παν να συνδεσουν στο δευτερευον το ενα ακρο στην υψηλη του Μ/Σ της 813 και το αλλο ακρο να το γειωσουν  :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:

----------


## koyrsaros

φιλε crown se ti timi to dinis kian exis kana sxedio alo me dio 813 i kana gia fm 100w
efxaristo

----------


## Gianniskon

Badsak ασχολείσαι με ΑΜ καθόλου;

----------

